

The world´s fastest 13" MacBook Pro – win the hardwrk SSD 830 Biturbo - andylenz
http://hardwrk.com/blog/the-worlds-fastest-13-macbook-pro-win-the-hardwrk-ssd-830-biturbo/

======
bengl3rt
Are they using Mac OS Software RAID for this?

~~~
andylenz
yes!

~~~
bengl3rt
Hmm, my experience with that has been that it's not actually _that_ fast -
certainly nowhere near a hardware RAID controller.

But hey, the benchmarks don't lie. This is pretty cool! And two SSDs probably
sucks less battery than one HDD and one idling DVD drive.

------
havemurci
It'd be faster running Snow Leopard.

~~~
wglb
Curious why that would be?

------
brgmn
1TB-SSD-Raid-0 rocks!

------
stimpmania
Rocket Science :-)

------
danbee
Didn't know Apple made a 13 foot Macbook Pro...

~~~
cedel2k1
Now you know ;-)

